
What If Your Neighbor Could Give You a Parking Ticket? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/20/us/citizen-police.html
======
100100010001
I find it funny the article talks about have the right people with the right
frame of mind and training to be parking enforcers. Yet, it doesn’t seem the
same thing applies the police. Cops can be pigheaded aggressive bullies who go
through less training than a plumber.

